# Pigeon eggs - considering throwing them away



## downtowntoronto (Jul 7, 2010)

I live in a downtown Toronto apartment and I was away from May 13-16, 2010. During this time a pigeon laid two eggs in one of my empty flower pots. It has now been almost two months and the eggs remain unhatched. I read that incubation takes about 2 weeks. It has been almost 8. I have waited this long because I wanted to give them the chance of hatching but I am ready to give up. The mom and dad keep rotating and looking after the nest but I am almost certain the eggs can just be thrown away at this point. My balcony is infested with feathers and poo. Someone please confirm that the eggs are most certainly dead and that it's time to do these parents (who won't give up) a favor and toss the eggs out. Thanks!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

YES--pigeon eggs hatch in 18-19 days.those eggs are bad. Remove the eggs and let the pair start another round. After the cock tops the hen--1 egg on the 9th day second egg on the 11th day--18 days after the second egg 2 squabs in the nest- when the squabs are 24-28 days old the hen will-most likely lay again.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

or toss the eggs and remove the flower pot so they do not come back, unless you want them too of course. just make sure it is not a new set of eggs that may be going to hatch and they are starting over... sounds like you kept track of time pretty good so something would of ate the other eggs if that were the case.


----------

